# Tyre pressures? Bateson Ascot trailer



## Astra (17 November 2007)

I know a few people on here have got Bateson trailers. Can any of you tell me what the correct tyre pressures should be? The tyres are 175 x 13 but my handbook doesn't say what the correct pressure is. 

Thanks A x


----------



## clipertyplop (17 November 2007)

hi its 36psi on a batson boston, with same sized tyres


----------



## Chex (17 November 2007)

Mine says the correct pressure somewhere on the trailer, think it might be on the plate thingy. Its definitely on there somewhere!


----------



## apkelly01 (17 November 2007)

If you look at the tyre sidewall it should say the pressue as well.


----------



## Loubiepoo (18 November 2007)

36psi


----------

